
GitHub Pro – Improved GitHub Dashboard - dextorg
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-pro/iihgjgnkcjooinepfnjceobckhcdcggj?hl=en-US&gl=SG
======
Exuma
I'll just take this moment to say if you don't already have EXTREME caution
when installing extensions, you should. Hackers and malware teams acquire
existing popular Chrome extensions every day, then release auto-updates (which
Chrome doesn't notify you of) that can do all kinds of terrible things.

I'd recommend these 2 items:

1\. View source of any extension (and optionally auto-disable):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
extension-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-extension-
source-v/jifpbeccnghkjeaalbbjmodiffmgedin)

2\. Get notified up updates to any extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensions-
update-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/extensions-update-
notifie/nlldbplhbaopldicmcoogopmkonpebjm)

~~~
overcast
So your suggestion is to install a potentially unsafe extension to notify me
of extensions.

~~~
Exuma
View the source yourself if you're unsure, that's why I included #1.

Furthermore, yes, that is what I'm saying. Would you rather not use it and
have no idea when Chrome extensions update? You can't disable auto-updates. So
if you want to go that route be my guest.

~~~
overcast
I'd rather just not use extensions to be honest. More garbage to clutter
things.

~~~
GunlogAlm
The idea of an extension-free browsing experience is horrific, to me. I
couldn't live without uBlock Origin.

Browsing without extensions is fine if you're okay with being tracked and
bombarded with advertisements ad nauseam.

I could cope with using _few_ extensions — and I do try to use as few as
possible — but I would not enjoy using _none_.

~~~
overcast
ok so one single extension. I'll give you that one. But also something I think
should be built into privacy section of browser.

~~~
GunlogAlm
Well, I'd say NoScript (or equivalent) and HTTPS Everywhere are rather
important, too. I believe a resource blocker and HTTPS redirect could both be
things built into browsers, true. But as it stands they're extensions, and
pretty important ones IMHO.

And this is assuming you only use your browser for general web surfing; there
are a plethora of other extensions I use that really simplify my browsing
experience, but that I wouldn't consider crucial. I similarly can't live
without RedditEnhancementSuite for reddit, for example. There's just so much
that extensions have to offer.

------
minimaxir
You should change the name of the extension away from GitHub ASAP.

------
threatofrain
The name confused me into thinking it might be an official product
announcement.

~~~
danielrmay
Yeah, this should state "Chrome extension" or similar in the title.

------
bgun
If you have installed this extension, please leave a review making it clear
that this is not officially endorsed by GitHub in any way.

~~~
dextorg
Agreed! I am going to put that in the chrome extension description now.

------
KeitIG
Kind of unrelated, but I was thinking about these companies making SaaS as
browsers extensions for a living.

I mean, when you see the whole add-ons system from Firefox being reforged, it
just feels extremely unstable to build a business on this. What if tomorrow, a
new browser arrives, get a huge part in market shares but has no extension
system so you can edit the content/DOM of pages as much as you want... You are
screwed.

------
dextorg
UnOfficial Chrome extension for Github Dashboard
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-
pro/iihgjgn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-
pro/iihgjgnkcjooinepfnjceobckhcdcggj?hl=en-US&gl=SG))

------
hprotagonist
I've enjoyed Zenhub.

